# Clomid due to low progesterone



## belin (Feb 14, 2005)

Hoping someone can answer my questions.  I am 37 and have been ttc #1 for 8 months.  Have been using ovulation kits to get the timing right and realised that my luteal phase was never more than 8 days.  Have now seen a Dr who did a day 3 FSH & LH (both normal) ultrasound and HSG (also normal) and a Day 21 progestrone (which was done on day 18 due to short cycle).  The progesterone test read 10 and the Dr said that this indicates that I did not ovulate    and wants to repeat the test with a view to starting clomid.  My questions are
1- If my cycles are always this short does this mean that I have not ovulated in any of the earlier months
2- As the ovulation kits have indicated my LH surge each month, is it not a question of having progesterone supplements instead of clomid?


----------



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi belin

A progesterone level of 10 is not so good.  You should have about 30 to indicate ovulation.  Clomid should give make you produce more hormones and boost your own production of progesterone.  It may change your cycle length too.    

Before Clomid my progesterone level was 1 which increased to 21 on my first cycle of Clomid (mine gets higher every month and last month it was 55!).  My GP was not convinced I had ovulated until my progesteone level was above 30, even when I thought I had because I had detected LH on OPKs and had other signs such as backache.

I couldn't say if you have not ovulated in earlier months, but give Clomid a try if you can, I expect it is much more effective than progesterone supplements.

Good luck for the future.

Anne


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Belin

My progesterone is low too and I am just about to embark on clomid.  During the time I have been TTC before this I kept getting positive lines on ovluation kits but now realise I couldn't get pg as my ovulation is too low. 

Why not pop onto the Clomid girls board and read what the girl's stories are, it might help to understand it a bit better.

Good luck xxx


----------



## belin (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Anne and Flowerpot

Thanks for your replies.  It's really to helpful to be able to speak to those who have similar issues.  I won't be starting my first round of treatment until end of March / April (frustrating) as I am going to be away at the time my treatment should start and I know that they want to monitor me by ultrasound.

Good luck  with your treatment.  Let me know how it is going.
xxx


----------

